# Advice about college vs beauty school???



## lilhypa304 (Apr 9, 2007)

ok ive been in college for 3 years now. i was going for nursing until recently i just feel like i am wasting my time. ive spent so much time trying to even apply to nursing school and now i dont even care. its like it doesnt interest me anymore, and the thought of of busting my butt through clinicals makes me not want to do it anymore. i just dont feel the desire to do it anymore, and i am not sure its right for me. and the only other thing i really really love and could do as a career, is horses and hair/makeup/skin stuff. i would like to eventually do my own training/breeding/boarding one day, mainly when i got the money and a little older. and/or i was thinking about going to aveda institute for cosmetology. i think i would really really enjoy it, and its one thing ive always wanted to do but i am just worried it would be a bad decision. can you a make a comfortable living doing that?? i dont want to be struggling to pay my bills, thats why i was doing nursing. but i know i would enjoy that path much more.

idk any advice would be greatly appreciated :/


----------



## StrangerNMist (Apr 9, 2007)

People manage to change their minds quite frequently during their formative years trying to decide what they want to do. Someone in business may end up deciding that they want to go into law, and vice versa.

It's always good to follow your heart though, and do what you love.

Doing something that you don't like isn't going to benefit you, mentally or physically. If anything, it's best to see what your real interests are. Make a list of what you like to do, and see if you can't make a career out of it.

Just don't jump into anything unless you're absolutely sure though.


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 9, 2007)

You need to do something that will bring you joy as well as moulah. I would recommend talking to some stylists in your area to get a feel for the pay, work atmosphere, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 9, 2007)

How many years do you have left before you graduate as a nurse?

Could you finish the program and then focus on a beauty career.

What about combining nursing with beauty - plastic surgery and corrective makeup.

Back when I was in college, I got quite tired of my program - engineering technician. I finished the course anyways. Even though I never worked in the field, my diploma told employers I was a hard worker. And I've held jobs solely because I'm a college graduate.

I agree with the other ladies as well.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 9, 2007)

I say stick it out but do the beauty stuff afterwards. I have like one year left of my degree and I am SO OVER IT, but I know i just have to stick it out a bit longer and then I can try something else.

I think basically when it comes down to it, nothing is as good as it looks when you choose it - you never know what a career will really be like until you've done all the boring stuff. Sad but true

Best of luck hun! I know exactly how you feel, I've been at uni for 4 years this year, and when I finish I'll have been there for 4.5, or even longer if I do honours, a masters or a phd! It's driving me crazy too!


----------



## lilhypa304 (Apr 10, 2007)

i have a year left of nursing. mostly all clinicals, and thats if i get in.


----------



## poca_ini (Jul 29, 2007)

Im at a University right now and my heart isnt in it at all.

Im thinking of going to Aveda for the Esthiology program because it's something that I care about.

I feel like the only reason I dont attend is because I just want the 4 yr degree?

Time to follow my heart.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow I'm like in a professional crisis right now too. Next year I'm going to finish my bachelor's degree in Biology to get into medschool in august. It's not that I don't like it, but I'm much more drawn to art. If it were for me I'd paint all day long and do all sorts of art related stuff. I could do both things but medicine is so time consuming... oh well... I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd say finish up what you're doing now and then go into something you really love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bCreative (Jul 30, 2007)

I understand what your going through, but since you've been in school for the past 3 years I think it would be a waste if you didn't just go ahead and finish.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 30, 2007)

My friend said she never understood why I didn't go to beauty school since "my makeup and hair always looked perfect." (She's kidding, right?! I've had MANY bad hair days!) Anywho! When I was in debate over going to school for my Masters, a friend told me it would be better to spend the $3000 for beauty school than to worry about getting my Masters at $3000 per session, and it might not help me at all. So, I've decided to let beauty school be my next course of action whenever I go back to school. I got the "real degree," so now it's time to do something FUN! I say finish up, and then go for beauty school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Solimar (Aug 1, 2007)

You have nothing to lose by finishing up school now, and then going to beauty school. Plus, both open a lot of doors for you. Maybe one day you'll like to get back into nursing, and no matter what you do, you have something to fall back on.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm going through the same thing. I think I'm just gonna stick it out and finish college while I'm in my early 20's...just to get that college experience...then maybe go to beauty school later.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree with the ladies, just finish what you are doing now and do what you are in love with. In case the beauty stuff dosen't work out, you will always have your nursing degree to fall back on.


----------



## limelight (Aug 12, 2007)

do what you love to do... a career should be something you love not just a job.


----------



## Cassaundra (Jun 12, 2013)

[SIZE=11pt]If you have the passion and zeal to go all the way Beauty School is the right career choice. Do some research on the internet about institutes, salaries, jobs etc. Find a suitable institute which will give you hands on learning and which will help you to become market ready. [/SIZE]


----------



## Zelidod (Aug 26, 2019)

Friends, please forgive me for offtopic, but I do not know where to write this question. I hope for your understanding. I am currently studying at a university and writing a dissertation, which deals with the beauty sphere. I need help with the materials. I would be very grateful for your answers.


----------



## Zelidod (Sep 18, 2019)

Important information that helped me.


----------



## Zelidod (Sep 26, 2019)

Varishe said:


> Always welcome, can I help you with something else?


Yes, if it’s not difficult for you, could you help me write an essay? Now I spend most of time writing my essay and when I take break I spend most of time in social media (instagram, facebook, telegram, snapchat, twitter). Sometimes I feel so tired because of it that I start thinking turn to good essay writing service who can solve all my problems in short terms with writing Smiley But I still try to do my best as long as I can!


----------



## Pharb (Oct 3, 2019)

Zelidod said:


> Friends, please forgive me for offtopic, but I do not know where to write this question. I hope for your understanding. I am currently studying at a university and writing a dissertation, which deals with the beauty sphere. I need help with the materials. I would be very grateful for your answers.


A lot of information can be found on the Internet or in specialized publications. If you don’t know how to work with information, you can contact here uk best essays review for help.


----------



## Botahudo (Nov 3, 2019)

I think you should understand what you are interested in because these two directions are completely different. If I were you, I would never choose a college because this is not my cup of tea at all. I can't stand writing tasks and I have to use the help of essay writer australia every single time. That's not very cheap


----------

